# My kind of music



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

I liked this when it came out


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

I liked this one better- it just fit him to a T


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

This version blows my socks off!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

I've adopted this as my anthem


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

I've adopted this as my mantra


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

One of the prettiest songs I've ever heard- a masterpiece


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

The Master (Willie) performing the master piece


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

My favorite non concept album of all time


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

My favorite concept album- you tube doesn't have the original album which is a shame since every song on here he rerecorded for the album and was fucking awesome!- the selections here are combined from different albums


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

This was famous when I was a teen ager


And I'm a Ford man- LOL


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

This was a favorite too


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

This made me a fan of drums!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

My Friend- and I don't call many people friend- very poignant lyrics


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

Wow! Listen to these guys play those guitars?


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

Who knew Robert Mitchum could sing!?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

The pictures alone are worth the price of admission


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

Look at the pics!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

The fiddle player is awesome!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

She was a good looking woman! Liked her music too- LOL


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

My favorite "rock" singer!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 23, 2019)

From the Micky Newbury concept album

When you're cold there's nothing as welcome as sunshine, when you're dry there;s nothing as welcome as rain, when you're alone there;s nothing no slower than passing time


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 23, 2019)

tinydancer was attached to this song which makes even that more special...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 23, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> The fiddle player is awesome!



Extraordinary tune...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 23, 2019)

"Amanda" is one of the many songs that my late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal took him a crack at!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. Billy Joe actually covered at least 72 songs. Why so many? It may have had to do with songs that were done first by him being successful for other acts later on: "Hush", "I Never Promised You A Rose Garden", "Yo Yo" "I Knew You When" and "Down In The Boondocks" which of course were all written by Billy Joe's former producer Joe South who went forward in 2012 I believe.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 24, 2019)

My favorite Billy Joe Royal song


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 24, 2019)

The first song I learned to play after I got my first guitar at 13- I have hair on my shoulders and I'm still wearing jeans btw, at 72


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 24, 2019)

The second song I learned- I liked this song so much I got a home made tattoo on my left forearm Born To Lose


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 24, 2019)

Songs about the old times. This one, in NW Texas


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 24, 2019)

Another song about the old times.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 24, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> My favorite Billy Joe Royal song


That is the song that finally got him back into the top ten after being absent from the place the previous two whole decades!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (only three or four years old then)

P.S. Sadly the song just barely made it because right after it entered the top ten, radio stations quit playing it because of the shuttle crash I guess it was that had just taken place. Thankful he was able to score five more top ten songs, but to me, it should have been *way* more than that. In my opinion, there is no bad song or singing delivery from him!


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 24, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> I liked this when it came out


Trailer trash shit. Heres the real version.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 24, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> My favorite Billy Joe Royal song


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 24, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> The second song I learned- I liked this song so much I got a home made tattoo on my left forearm Born To Lose


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 24, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > I liked this when it came out
> ...



I like that, as you call it, "Trailer trash shit," and Boston, Elton John and this too:

It's all good man.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 24, 2019)

I don't drink booze or smoke pot, but, I do have long hair!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 24, 2019)

When I was a kid I despised hippies- now I are one- LOL


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 24, 2019)

The sequel


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Been there done that


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

I read he wrote this for his daughter when he and her were driving


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

So true


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Written by another Texas talent, Rodney Crowell


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Another great Rodney Crowell song


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

can't you see?!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Brings lots of memories


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Told my kids this a lot- that's my job


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

That's all you can really tell them


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

This is a good song for us old guys


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 25, 2019)

I have a few of 'em…


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

I want this played at my funeral


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

I do like me some Vince Gill


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

damn- this is going to be a long thread


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

More memories of a different time


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 25, 2019)

What do you think of his new gig? Hard to imagine Vince Gill rubbin elbows with Joe Walsh...


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

This man died way too young!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> What do you think of his new gig? Hard to imagine Vince Gill rubbin elbows with Joe Walsh...


Yeah- but musicians have respect for musicianship- they are kindred spirits made from different stuff and with age become even more tolerant or interested in just performing vs selling music- it's all good far as I'm concerned- unless its Sturgill Simpson or Jason Isbell- don't like either of them-


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

My all time favorite girl singer


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Man! How many have gone through this?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 25, 2019)

I have absolutely nothing against Walsh or Gill... Walsh is a Bull in a China shop and Gill is as methodical as a brain surgeon... IMO they are like soap and water and they work well together...


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Yes I do!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

I used to drive around on Sunday's when there wasn't much traffic and hope this would come on- a traveling song for me!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

This makes me homesick- I LOVE west Texas


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 25, 2019)

Women!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Like me some Jamey Johnson too


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Women!


Never heard them do that!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Time has taken care of him


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

Jr has had some good songs!


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

So has Dwight Yoakam- I love this song


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 25, 2019)

I did this really good when I was a lot younger


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 25, 2019)

A tribute to the Bakersfield trio...


----------



## the other mike (Dec 26, 2019)

Never seen the boot slide before.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Never seen the boot slide before.


Roy Clark was waaaay more talented than he was given credit for!

My favorite Roy Clark song


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)

When I was a kid I lived in a little town in west Texas and the only station(s) we could get at night KOMA out of OK City and whatever station Wolfman Jack was on- they played similar music though, so while I spent time in Honky Tonks in Texas it's not the only kind of music I liked-


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)

I did like the Beatles when they first came out-


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)

This is my favorite Beatles song though


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)

An all time favorite


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 26, 2019)

A great cover of a great tune...


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 27, 2019)

Les Paul would love that double neck guitar!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 27, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Les Paul would love that double neck guitar!



Robbie Robertson


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 28, 2019)

*Country and Rockabilly Legend Sleepy LaBeef Has Passed Away*


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 30, 2019)

*Saving Country Music’s 2019 Artist(s) of the Year*


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 31, 2019)

She wrote this for her autistic little brother- brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2019)

70s rock...Genesis. My favorite song?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2019)

Switched on Bach concerto 4..Walter Carlos. Walter is now a Wendy, and so it goes...


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

This touches me


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

Both my sons learned to drive early and we 3 really enjoyed this


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

I never made fighting against the rules- I told the boys if somebody wants to fight tell them to do it and get it over with because they had more important things to do


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

I've been divorced since my kids were really young so this hits a bit close to home


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

I took this to heart


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

My youngest son said this fit me well


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

I tried to teach this and I believe it took- which means "I" will survive


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

Life does


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm not quite like this but my grand kids do like me a lot


----------



## sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

I like Buck>

~S~


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

He was unique


----------



## sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

and Lyle>

~S~


----------



## sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> He was unique



iconic , music owes a nod to him, as well as this icon>

~S~


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 11, 2020)

George Jones asked who's gonna fill their shoes- there are a few nominees- I spent most of last night listening to this guy and finishing reading "I am Pilgrim"-


----------



## sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

He's pretty good Gdjjr

~S~


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

This kid's relatively _new_....not sure what genre he is, Americana _maybe_....?>


~S~


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 13, 2020)

sparky said:


> This kid's relatively _new_....not sure what genre he is, Americana _maybe_....?>
> 
> 
> ~S~


I remember him from American Idol- I do like his style!


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 13, 2020)

This is so cool


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 13, 2020)

This songs attitude reminds me of my youngest son


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 13, 2020)

There are places and times I call myself a restless wind, so this is very appropriate


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 13, 2020)

Continuing that thought


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 13, 2020)

Lyrics to a song I wrote 40+ years ago- my tribute to "wind"

When Daddy left home I was just a kid
I can't recall exactly what he did
But I can remember just as plain as day, the smile on my Daddy's face
It was the smile of a man born free, free as a west Texas breeze
I know that I started in right then, wanting to be a west Texas wind
I wanted to come and go as I please, do what I wanted to do
And mama knew as I grew older, what, I was up to. 
She begged me to stay at home with her, begged me to stay in school
But I knew that I couldn't stay anymore, so I kissed her goodbye as I headed for the door
With a smile on my face of a man born free, free as a west Texas breeze
To do what I wanted to do, to come and go as I please, to come and go as I please

Hence a restless wind


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 13, 2020)

The good days of music


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 17, 2020)

I guess since I mentioned this in another thread I'd post it here too-


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 26, 2020)

This


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 26, 2020)

Or the more famous


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 18, 2020)

*Chris Stapleton Lends “Our Song” to Willie Nelson*

I recall reading somewhere a long time ago one of Willie's kinfolks, (dad or grandad), told Willie he'd never make it as a singer.
He's 86, still singing, and ironically one of the most recognizable singers in the world.
It's a pleasure listening to the age in his voice and encouraging at the same time for one to pursue their dreams.


----------



## Gdjjr (May 6, 2020)

Just found out about these guys


----------



## Gdjjr (May 6, 2020)

For several days I've been thinking about this song


----------



## Gdjjr (May 6, 2020)

The two songs above got me to thinking about the movie The Grapes of Wrath which got me to thinking about Woodie Guthrie so I looked him up on You Tube and found this rendition of This land Is Your Land by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 3, 2020)

This has been going around in my head- I've started back to playing at playing a guitar and this is easy


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 3, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> This has been going around in my head- I've started back to playing at playing a guitar and this is easy



One of my favorites...


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 4, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> This has been going around in my head- I've started back to playing at playing a guitar and this is easy


Did you get your new guitar squared away or are you looking for something else now?
I think I mentioned I got a Roland Street amp but I sent it back. It sounded like shit with those tiny little  6.5" speakers so I traded it for a Boss Katana 50 MK2 with a single 12" speaker. It's still classed as a practice amp though even with 50 watts. The one I sent back had a total of 5 watts counting both 2.5 watt channels. It wasn't the volume though it was the sound quality. It didn't even sound good playing my iPod through it much less a guitar. I have a hollow body so I'm looking for good clean tones with a smooth bottom end that's suitable for jazz.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 4, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Did you get your new guitar squared away or are you looking for something else now?
> I think I mentioned I got a Roland Street amp but I sent it back. It sounded like shit with those tiny little 6.5" speakers so I traded it for a Boss Katana 50 MK2 with a single 12" speaker. It's still classed as a practice amp though even with 50 watts. The one I sent back had a total of 5 watts counting both 2.5 watt channels. It wasn't the volume though it was the sound quality. It didn't even sound good playing my iPod through it much less a guitar. I have a hollow body so I'm looking for good clean tones with a smooth bottom end that's suitable for jazz.


I have ordered one of the ones (of three) I wanted from Reverb and according to the shipping update was shipped at 8 this morning (UPS) and should arrive the 9th- it's called an Ibanez alt30 - notice the head stock!
I ordered it in transparent charcoal coloring. It is an electric acoustic- sadly though, just a few minutes ago I saw the bridge on my Fender Dreadnaught is coming unglued.





I wondered about an amp- and I've been looking (sorta researching video and audio recording equipt. Not for public consumption, necessarily, so much as leaving something for my kids and grand kids)

I still want an Alvarez, but this deal with my Fender Dreadnaught bridge coming unglued is making me a bit wary of Fender cheap guitars. I'll call the Guitar Center I bought it from (in person before they got stupid) and try to find out what to do.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 4, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get your new guitar squared away or are you looking for something else now?
> ...


Well from what I've seen you get a lot f guitar for the money from Ibanez. At least I'm happy with mine. I've been an old guy on YouTube gluing pulled up brides on several flat tops lately. Check out Rosa string works. Turns out the old dude is a retired EE like me except I'm older.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 5, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Well from what I've seen you get a lot f guitar for the money from Ibanez


I was actually considering an Ibanez before I picked up an Alvarez. I'm sure the one I ordered will meet my expectations- now I want both- LOL

I've watched a couple of people repairing bridges on you tube- I could and would do it if I didn't live in an apt or one of my kids had the tools since they do have the space. I'd probably enjoy doing it- but, I did an internet search and found a couple of places not far from me who can do it. 

I called the Guitar Center where I bought it and they said to bring it by and let them look at it and they would determine whether to repair it or replace, but- I HAVE TO WEAR A MASK IN THEIR PARKING LOT! 
NO! I will NOT! I'll throw it in the trash before I do that. So, I sent Guitar Center corporate and Fender Corporate an email expressing my displeasure- I don't expect a reply since my previous experience(s) with them rendered me squat- but, as I told them my days of doing business with Guitar Center are over. Fender is still up in the air though since I still want a Malibu Player.
We'll see-


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Well from what I've seen you get a lot f guitar for the money from Ibanez
> ...


Guitar Center has no friggin idea what they're doing with guitar service. Hell, I can set one up better than those bozos can now. They're in business to sell shit anyway. To tell you the truth I think Sweetwater is a better place to buy. I've been getting great service from them lately. Better service than I ever got at guitar center. I used to go to guitar center because there were a couple of stores close by but since I've moved it's all internet now.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 6, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> They're in business to sell shit anyway.


Yes. It's a numbers game as are most big box businesses. They just don't care- there is someone standing right behind you that will do business with them.

I've been impressed with Reverb so far- UPS tracking says my guitar is already in Houston (as of yesterday)

I bought some strings from Sweetwater and it took nine (9) days for them to get here. NINE days- because they sent them USPS First Class which is junk mail mailing- but, hey, it was "free"- LOL


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 6, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > They're in business to sell shit anyway.
> ...


Well so far they've been giving me good service and I've been iving them the business. I've got another amp on the way that will get here today or Monday latest via FedEx surface. They delivered the last one on a Sunday. Free shipping of course because I'm too cheap to pay extra.
I hope you watched that Sam Deeks guy so you can do your own setups. Mine has never played better since I did my own work.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 6, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> I hope you watched that Sam Deeks guy so you can do your own setups


I haven't watched him in particular- I have watched a couple of different ones but I'll try to remember that name when I look again.

I found a place down here, Great Southern Music, within decent driving distance, that will fix the bridge problem.
The owner said it's usually around 100 bucks. I can live with that- he's also an official Fender repair facility- I'll ask them for a "professional" set up just to see if they did any better than I did.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 6, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you watched that Sam Deeks guy so you can do your own setups
> ...


There's a framus out there called a Bridge Doctor that's supposed to fix bellyed out flat tops. It connects the rear block to the bridge pad inside. It looked like a good idea to me but I don't have an acoustic must less a flat top.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 7, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


There's a guy on you tube named something or other Rosa. It's under Rosa String Works who does a lot of flat top repairs. How he fixes some of that stuff I'll never know yet he shows you step by step. Somehow he manages to take a pile of broken kindling wood and make it into a guitar again. He's a lot like me, just a cranky and determined old man.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 8, 2020)

I got my Ibanez ALT30 today- a day earlier than scheduled- but, it's been in Houston since Friday 

It's not what I had hoped for, sound wise, but it does play easier with 10-47 stings and a low action, so I'm not complaining, except that now I have to get an amp and future purchases will have to be made with that in mind.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 8, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I liked this when it came out


I like almost every genre of music, except for country and opera.

And this is a perfect example of why I don't like the former.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 8, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> I like almost every genre of music, except for country and opera.
> 
> And this is a perfect example of why I don't like the former.


To each his own- and YOU might make a note of the title of this thread- MY kind of music


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 8, 2020)

REPEAT- why I LOVE Country Music


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 8, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> REPEAT- why I LOVE Country Music




Those crooners sound like tonedeaf lovesick dying mules.







the


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 9, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Those crooners sound like tonedeaf lovesick dying mules.


You look like a complete idiot. 

I don't suppose it ever occurred to you that one man's trash is another man's treasure.

Arrogant jerks such as yourself are what's wrong with this world. You think your shit don't stink yet your odor can be detected from 10 miles away.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 9, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I got my Ibanez ALT30 today- a day earlier than scheduled- but, it's been in Houston since Friday
> 
> It's not what I had hoped for, sound wise, but it does play easier with 10-47 stings and a low action, so I'm not complaining, except that now I have to get an amp and future purchases will have to be made with that in mind.


I just got an amp too. I got a Roland cube street but I sent it back because those tiny little 6 1/2" speakers just didn't cut it. I'm not  after volume but it just didn't sound right. I swapped it for a Boss Katana 50 MK2 which gets rave reviews. The trouble is most of the reviews are from metal heads who like distortion. Fortunately this amp has a clean setting which is more my cup of tea. I do like some effects but I don't dig distortion at all. It also has an acoustic setting for electro acoustic guitars but I don't know if it would suit your tastes. The way gear sounds is a very subjective thing. Good luck finding something you like out there in that sea of distortion and world of metal heads. BTW the cube street  had a mic input too so it may be up  your alley. They have a model with larger 8" speakers and 50 watts instead of 5 but it was a lot more money.
I mention it just so you know because I remembered that you sing and play. Don't wanna contribute to another case of GAS or anything.








						Roland CUBE Street EX 2x8" 50-watt Battery Powered Combo Amp
					

50-watt 4-channel 2x8" Battery Powered Guitar Combo Amplifier and PA, with 2 x Mic/Instrument Inputs, 2 x Line Inputs, COSM Amp Modeling, and Built-in Tuner - Black




					www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 10, 2020)

Ouch! 500 bucks is way more than I'm gonna spend. 
I've been looking at the Blackstar mini amp (they vary in price from 40 to 80 bucks and the demo's I've heard on you tube they sound like I need to hear one in person- LOL. Not bad mind you, just makes me want to hear one)- the place I'm taking my fender for bridge regluing has them so I hope I can hear one before I buy it.
The reviews are all good and one even said it's perfect for an apt which is what I live in. I don't want to blow out neighbor windows or scare cats and dogs. I just want more directed sound and I can put as mini amp anywhere any direction- it's three watts which seems about right to just let me hear the guitar in a position other than sitting on top of it. My iPhone doesn't pick it up real well since the mic is turned to the side when I use the video mode to record.

I too am looking for *pure* or clean sound. I'm not up to speed on nomenclature of amps, except I know what distortion means- LOL


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 10, 2020)

Ok- looked up boss katana- 229 bucks. I hope I don't have to spend that much.









						Blackstar Fly 3 3-Watt 1x3" Battery-Powered Mini Guitar Combo Amp | Reverb
					

Blackstar Fly 3 1x3 3W Battery-Powered Mini Guitar Combo Amps on Reverb




					reverb.com


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 10, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Ouch! 500 bucks is way more than I'm gonna spend.
> I've been looking at the Blackstar mini amp (they vary in price from 40 to 80 bucks and the demo's I've heard on you tube they sound like I need to hear one in person- LOL. Not bad mind you, just makes me want to hear one)- the place I'm taking my fender for bridge regluing has them so I hope I can hear one before I buy it.
> The reviews are all good and one even said it's perfect for an apt which is what I live in. I don't want to blow out neighbor windows or scare cats and dogs. I just want more directed sound and I can put as mini amp anywhere any direction- it's three watts which seems about right to just let me hear the guitar in a position other than sitting on top of it. My iPhone doesn't pick it up real well since the mic is turned to the side when I use the video mode to record.
> 
> I too am looking for *pure* or clean sound. I'm not up to speed on nomenclature of amps, except I know what distortion means- LOL


Yeah I do too. Distortion sounds like shit to my ears. Just one of the reasons I'm no tube boob and prefer good well designed solid state amps. 
Talk about raising hackles in the guitar community. Pissing on their beloved toobs is sacrilege but I'm a retired EE so I know what's what about electronics. Hell I know what tubes are, I cut my teeth on TOOBS and was happy to leave the damned things behind. LOL You not only save money you get to save your ears too.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 10, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Ok- looked up boss katana- 229 bucks. I hope I don't have to spend that much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well with all the money you were spending on guitars I didn't figure you for cheaping out on an amp. LOL I doesn't matter how good an expensive guitar sounds if the amp makes it sound like shit ya know. 
I'm not sure a Katana is right for you anyway. It has a lot of effects n shit and no mic input.  The Cube Street thing a ma jigs have both guitar and mic inputs. They're also battery powered so you can go out on the street and earn the money to pay for the damned thing. LOL Yeah they got some efx too. They can make you sound like you're playing in the bottom of a barrel or off in a canyon somewhere.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 10, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > I liked this when it came out
> ...


I tolerate most country and even like a lot of it. I don't care for much opera either but have a friend that sings for the San Franciso Opera as a tenor and my ex wife was a coloratura soprano, a really high pitched screacher. The shit I just can't stand is heavy metal and rap crap.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 11, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Well with all the money you were spending on guitars I didn't figure you for cheaping out on an amp


I have 3. 700-800 bucks max, including a bone saddle and brass pins, until I get the bill for the repair for the one I'm taking to be fixed today. Quantity over alleged quality. Alleged being key.
Two acoustic one electric acoustic. They each have their own personality, kind of like people, and pets.
I wouldn't spend a lot on a guitar even if I won the lottery. They're like cars; unless you luck out and get a really rare one, the value starts to decline the minute you take possession of it.

I bought 1 (one) 1911 45 for nearly 700 bucks after the uncle shams got their cut of the price- LOL
I want a Super 38, on a 1911 frame, but the waiting list is long unless you want to spend a lot of money and I don't.

Any future purchases only *may* require an amp, the exception being a Fender Malibu player that I won't buy until I get over my pissedoffidness at Fender. An Alvarez can be bought with or without electronics. But, if I can find a decent sounding amp that costs less than a guitar I *might* buy an Alvarez with electronics.

I found a Behrenger yesterday on reverb.com that I'm looking at now.

Appreciate the chat though!

Edit to add: I belong to an acoustic guitar message board and there is chat about toobs/tubes vs circuit board amps. I don't get it. What I remember about tubes is they're not very reliable (old TV's and radios come to mind) while circuit boards are more reliable and less expensive  and since tubes burn out they are higher maintenance. That makes no sense to a utilitarian, which is what I am.
I know 4 things about electricity.
1. It makes lights
2. It makes coffee
3. It can make you dead
4. Call somebody that knows what they're doing- LOL


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 11, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Well with all the money you were spending on guitars I didn't figure you for cheaping out on an amp
> ...



You might also try pawn shops and the like. There are a lot of starving musician out there and they'd rather eat than have a lot of extra gear laying around. Especially in tough times like now.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 11, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> You might also try pawn shops and the like. There are a lot of starving musician out there and they'd rather eat than have a lot of extra gear laying around. Especially in tough times like now.


I have my youngest son looking at facebook market place- and I will look at pawn shops too!


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Jul 24, 2020)

The original- I've learned this one- it's great!


----------



## Gdjjr (Jul 24, 2020)

My most recent acquisition- definitely gotta get a mini amp now


----------



## Gdjjr (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Jul 29, 2020)

*The Story Behind New Randy Travis Song “Fool’s Love Affair”*


The song is awesome! If you don't feel it you ain't alive.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 29, 2020)

Randy Travis was a 12 on a scale of 1 thru 10 from the very beginning... That's a fine song... He does it justice... Secretly wishing it was a dial phone in the video instead of the damn smart fone...


----------



## Gdjjr (Jul 29, 2020)

Night before last I re-discovered this


I'm learning it- awesome song!


----------



## Gdjjr (Jul 31, 2020)

*Legendary Country DJ & Songwriter Bill Mack Dies (COVID-related)*


----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 28, 2020)

*The Petersens – The Enduring Bluegrass Family Band Gone Viral*


These guys are good! Look em up on you tube- there are 2 videos in the link though.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 28, 2020)

"The greatest song ever" is debatable- not to mention highly subjective. There can't be just one.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 28, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> These guys are good! Look em up on you tube- there are 2 *3* videos in the link though.



Outstanding music...


----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 29, 2020)

I like this kid- he's authentic and a very unique voice

*Album Review – Colter Wall’s “Western Swing & Waltzes…”


*


----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 29, 2020)

There are 11 songs this link is from- been listening to them this morning


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 29, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I like this kid- he's authentic and a very unique voice



I don't know if unique is adequate enough to describe this young mans voice... WOW!!! Without a visual I had pictured an older gentleman... This dude is is 25 years old with the sound of a senior citizen... I like it...
Thanks...


----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 29, 2020)

*Unraveling the Many Mysteries of Neil Diamond’s ‘Sweet Caroline’*

 Over the last five decades, millions of people have had their lives touched by "Sweet Caroline" in one way or another. The enduring popularity must be a pleasant surprise for Diamond, who had no idea he’d written a classic back in 1969. "Neil didn't like the song at all," Tommy Cogbill, a bass player at American Sound Studio, said in an interview for the 2011 book _Memphis Boys_. "I actually remember him not liking it and not wanting it to be a single."


----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 29, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> I don't know if unique is adequate enough to describe this young mans voice... WOW!!! Without a visual I had pictured an older gentleman... This dude is is 25 years old with the sound of a senior citizen... I like it...
> Thanks...


The comments on you tube are great! And I agree about the word unique, I couldn't think of a more fitting word though.


----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 30, 2020)

Today is the first time I've seen this. I'm not religious but I do love me some good gospel music.
I was shocked when I saw it because it's how I do it (singing and chords) but without a pick- the music begins at the 3;05 mark.


----------



## Gdjjr (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Sep 2, 2020)

Found another one


----------



## Gdjjr (Sep 2, 2020)

I love this guys voice- always have


----------



## Gdjjr (Sep 4, 2020)

A buddy told me this is right up my alley


----------



## Gdjjr (Sep 6, 2020)

Is there a better writer than Kristofferson? So simple. Everyday occurrence made special.


----------



## Gdjjr (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Sep 26, 2020)




----------

